# DC controller for my G9729 3-in-1 lathe



## LX Kid (Dec 16, 2019)

I just watched YouBoob about converting my lathe from ac motor to variable dc motor.  I have a 1.5 hp treadmill motor I intend to use. Sounded like a good idea but after ordering the components I had some second thoughts.  If I switch to a DC motor that will change my feed speed and thread cutting ability.  Currently the lowest speed I can get on my lathe is about 575 rpm, if I remember correctly, with the AC motor.  Is there a "work-around" for this issue? Should I just turn the DC motor up to match the AC motors speed when doing threading?


----------



## dwall174 (Dec 17, 2019)

LX Kid said:


> If I switch to a DC motor that will change my feed speed and thread cutting ability.



I don't believe it should affect the thread cutting ability, It may even help it?
I'm pretty sure the slower motor speed would also equally slow down the thread cutting feed rate.



LX Kid said:


> If I remember correctly, with the AC motor.  Is there a "work-around" for this issue?



Not sure on the Grizzly's, But the belt driven Smithy's had an optional speed reduction pulley that replaced the regular
idler pulley. The pulley has internal planetary gears that reduce the speed by 50%





Doug


----------



## LX Kid (Dec 17, 2019)

Maybe just use it on my drill press instead of my lathe.  Just finished restoring it last week minus quill spring and cover.  Runs sooooo quiet and sweet!  Before and after pics.


----------



## Z2V (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice DP, good job.


----------

